# Grabador USB PIC Programmer.



## Meta (Nov 5, 2008)

Hola:

He comprado un grabador PIC algo más de 20€ con gastos de envío incluido. Encima te viene zócalo. Casi me gasto 60€ + 8.50€ en gastos de envío por el grabador WinPic800. Ahora que hay competencia, se tendrá que pensar en rebajar o no venderá como se vende los que hay por ahí en USB. Este grabador lo compré en Canadá.

http://cgi.ebay.es/USB-PIC-programmer-for-Microchip-12F629-40pin-ZIF_W0QQitemZ120328473301QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item120328473301&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A895|66%3A2|65%3A12|39%3A1|240%3A1318

Lo puedes conseguir también en su web oficial al www.mcumall.com






El programa que viene es algo más complejo de manejar comparado con ic-prog y winpic800. Si alguien puede conseguir una versión mayor, me lo dicen por aquí. Haré un buen manual para ello. LA que te viene es la v1.30.
Otra cosa, este grabador viene con un PIC12F629. Mejor que le *12C509*/12F509

www.mcumall.com

Un cordial saludo.


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2008)

no habia ya un hilo de esto?

hay unos esquematicos del eclipse ya colgados y algunos estamos esperando una "rewiev" de tecnologia inversa sobre el PicKit. Yo ando pensando en hacerme uno, si lo veo muy frustrante por 20€ no esta mal, pero si te puedes pasar los equematicos se agradeceria.


----------



## Meta (Nov 5, 2008)

20 €uros con *gastos de envío* incluido, con *zócalo* y PIC*12F629* _(que no me lo esperaba)_. LA verdad no me puedo quejar, rápido y muchos PIC. El Winpic800 (*GTP-USB [ plus ]*) me hubiera costado casi 70 € con gastos de envío y sin zócalo. El zócalo con placa que él vede a parte son de unos 34€. Sólo el zócalo uno 18€ para arriba. He comprado una ganga y no está mal. Aunque hay que reconocer que el mejor que he visto es el GTP-USB [ plus ] pero su precio no va a cuentos a estas alturas habiendo competencia.

Lo que no entiendo es una cosa. El grabador que compré, todos sus componentes son de SMD, superficiales la mayoría para hacer más pequeño. Me viene el PIC16F628A que me da la impresión que lo dejaron con zócalo para ser reprogramado.

Sospecho que hay que reprogramarlo el* FirmWare* cada cierto tiempo por si hay nuevas actualizaciones.

El que los tenga que avise a ver como les va.
Haré un buen manual cobre del programa que viene incluido.


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Nov 5, 2008)

el programador que te has comprado meta es el upp_628

_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-44603892-programador-de-pic-usb-el-mas-economico-nuevo-modelo-_JM_ sale $100 20 euros mas o menos y es un programador muy bueno con soporte también en vista


----------



## Da Vinci (Nov 5, 2008)

Hemp dijo:
			
		

> no habia ya un hilo de esto?
> 
> hay unos esquematicos del eclipse ya colgados y algunos estamos esperando una "rewiev" de tecnologia inversa sobre el PicKit. Yo ando pensando en hacerme uno, si lo veo muy frustrante por 20€ no esta mal, pero si te puedes pasar los equematicos se agradeceria.



Tecnología inversa? de que estás hablando, el firmware del pickit2 es libre y lo proporciona Microchip. Está lleno de clones del pickit2.... lo único que hacen es simplificar el circuito o realizar algún cambio de componentes  al original. Buscá por el Google y te vas a dar cuenta. Fijate lo que digo en estos links.

http://www.mcuhobby.com/print.php?type=A&item_id=7

http://blogger.xs4all.nl/loosen/archive/2008/10/19/419397.aspx


----------



## Meta (Nov 5, 2008)

En tal caso se llamaría ingeniería inversa. Pero como es legal y libre, no hace falta.


----------



## Meta (Mar 2, 2010)

Está bien lo del PicKit2, pero estça el USB-Pic-burner que en realidad es PicKit2. Ahora será el PicKit 3. Ya el USB Eclipse es historia y parece muy abandonado.






Ver PDF paso a paso.


----------



## dcp1985 (Jul 18, 2010)

Hola, estoy mirando para comprarme un programador de pics, cual me recomendariais?
Este tiene buena pinta sobre todo en el precio. Es complicado programar los pics con el programa que viene?
Otra duda, vienen ya soldados los componentes?, porque me compre uno y venian sueltos y la lie un poco....

Muchas gracias.
Un saludo, David.


----------

